# The Instructor



## aflacglobal (Feb 23, 2008)

Please somebody stop the madness. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

   :arrow: http://sclipo.com/video/how-to-float-gold


I will show you how to really float gold off electronic scrap. I also offer a Recycle Consulting Service to business owners nationwide at a price of $35 per hour plus expenses ( Dam that's cheap ). Recover some of the lost profits and be on the winning side. "The Scrapman"


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I HATE that term, "float gold". If I ever hear "good gold" again I will dissolve myself in AC. Honestly.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 23, 2008)

Aflac, I did not try to watch the video.......takes a long time....you know, dialup.
So, I am not sure what he is doing, but I can tell you this, I have done it.
Accidentally, I admit, but I have right now some gold in a jar that seems to be in permanent suspension......haha
Randy


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 23, 2008)

Platdigger said:


> Aflac, I did not try to watch the video.......takes a long time....you know, dialup.
> So, I am not sure what he is doing, but I can tell you this, I have done it.
> Accidentally, I admit, but I have right now some gold in a jar that seems to be in permanent suspension......haha
> Randy



Yeah, I know what you are talking about Randy. This guy has got a pitch going. It's kind of funny. He does know a little about what he is talking about though. He's the Instructor. ROFL.


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 23, 2008)

Inappropriate comment deleted Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2008)

Scrapman, 

I'm sorry you have had to be exposed to such poor manners and disrespect as you've been shown from the previous post. It appears that some people never grow up and have no regard for anyone that has a level of intelligence. Clearly, it is a display of a busybody that has no life. It appears this individual has nothing better to do with his time than to tear down others so he might look better by contrast. I'm happy to report that it has not succeeded. Nor has the admonishment that he should respect the readers. Given my way, he'd be gone from this forum. He should be. He damned well should NOT be a moderator. 

We aren't all like that, nor do we share those feelings. The vast majority of us welcome your presence here and appreciate anything you can offer in the way of bettering processes and saving values. Please do not allow those with no manners to discourage you. 

Harold


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok here we go again. Where did anyone say anything about anyone not knowing anything about what they were talking about ? I actually said the guy did know. and secound, Harlod you can kiss my ass.

It should come as no surprise that this individual is now banned from the forum.  Harold


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice reply Scrapman. You have it going on. :wink: 
Why don't you have some vids posted on youtube ? That would get you plenty of replys.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, since this is the Bar&grill section , I guess anything goes! scrapman, I call bullshit on you list of accomplishments,, the only thing not added was you are an agent for the CIA and that you have fought off and escaped alian abductions.... Looking at your post that you have written on this Forum clearly shows your abilities,,, Instructor, Hardly... I would think you know more about Hot Dogs being from West Vigina.... Harold, I respect you knowledge but you are too uptight, either that or English? 

No-----not uptight, and I'm not English. My ancestors hail from Greece, but I am American born, as was my mother. I also do not suffer fools gladly, thus I am short on patience with people that can't behave, or otherwise create turmoil on the board. 

If a person posts information that is not correct, or information with which you don't agree, feel free to post a different view, but refrain from insulting others. When you post a contrasting point of view, it might be useful to post the reasons why you assume that posture. Provide references if you have them. That's how others learn. I also expect that's the fair thing to do, so one's position can be rebutted when possible. 

Do not involve personal feelings publicly. This is not the place, nor do any of us hope that it becomes such. As I've stated before, we are a gathering of intelligent people. That's how we should behave. 

Harold


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 24, 2008)

Inappropriate comment deleted by Harold


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Detailed lists of personal accomplishments would probably be more appropriate in "About Yourself"


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I dont profess to know anything other than looking at your previous post and questions, and that tells me plenty about your "expertise" your questions are of a newbie type question that a world renowned Gold Expert should hardly be asking, I was never rude, just stating the obvious. If you find the truth offensive then you should watch what you boast about, I boast of my ignorance, I know nothing about Gold, but being from Texas, we know all about 
Inappropriate comment deleted by Harold


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 24, 2008)

Inappropriate comment deleted by Harold


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 24, 2008)

Froggy and others...

I followed Scrapman's website for 2-3 years. It was knowledgeable and interesting; I believe the first gold recovery CD I purchased was from his site, it used AR if I remember correctly. His site even had a reference to evaluating obtaining gold from sea water!

Why all the abuse? Is everyone a huckster? Certainly I've learned to be cautious when purchasing anything, but I try to be open-minded.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude, your answering your own questions, thats just plain strange! You must really impress yourself. Btw, I have never attacked you , but for someone owning a media company, your video sucks. There, I finally agree with you. But hey these are my views, mabey someone elese here will stroke your ego... good luck Duck.


----------



## Lou (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd like to hear a little bit more about answer B, mainly about where the electrons are and why they cause the metal to be magnetic. 



As for the colour of gold, that depends on the surface conditions and how it scatters light, surface area, its purity...a variety of things. You can make almost any colour of gold solution with electrochemistry. Just look at the purple stains you see on your hands from HAuCl4, this is colloidal gold. 



While I'll refrain from attacking anyone's accomplishments, I for one would like to hear more of this unique chemistry of gold. What do you mean by putting two pieces of gold in water and they will become one? What size pieces? Do you mean they agglomerate and physically touch each other, or do you mean combine into one piece? If you are talking about pieces clumping together, then I know what you mean, and it's not due to magnetism.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Its simple Chuck. look at his boasting (including all the govt stuff, and his cars,"fat bank account" and house etc) then look at all questions he posted, look at his bio and look at all his post, the things he asked were of a newby level, as far as his previous websites etc.. all I can say is--- its easy to hit copy&paste on a computer,,,, hey, as posted, he knows something about Gold, just dont care for his "List" Sure I questioned his accomplishments, but come on, look what he wrote back to me---------------------------------------------------------"I have a nice home with 2 acres of land, a NEW SUV, a wife that does not have to work and a nice FAT bank account. That is what matters. 
So, I will continue doing what I do and you can continue putting down others because you have not made it yet. "" ------------------------------------Thats just being an ass, wouldnt you agree?


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 24, 2008)

Removed by Me


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh crap scrap, your in for it now your goose is cooked, someone who is well respected here, showed up, earned not boasted,, I'm done, have a golden goose egg day...


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Enough! 

If you have issues with one another, please do not air them publicly. Feel free to exchange views via PM, or by email. This is not the place. 

Harold


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

Harold, sorry for the rude remarks but he asked for it.
I know I lowered my standards a bit, but do not worry, it is corrected.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 25, 2008)

? This is the bar&grill section Harold, he was just getting a little "Grill" I cant believe you edited that much! What was said was hardly bad enough to edit. What gives you the right to edit my post anyways? I was just calling him out on his boasting, which he still continues. ----And as far as your p.m comment-"Surely you have more important things to do that emulate aflac?" ----surely you have better things to do your self- so???... 
*
You have now officially crossed the line with me. Any further comments about my authority to moderate this forum will result in my request to have you dismissed. You are not the one that dicatates policy, it is for those of us that moderate, and our leader. 

Things are out of control of late---and I have no intentions of allowing the likes of you to continue the tirade you seem to enjoy. Gain some respect for this forum, or kindly leave. 

Decorum!

This is not open to discussion, nor is it advisable. 

Harold*

Scrapman ,I love how you are playing out the poor new guy being a victim, and then threatning to leave the forum, classic, real classic. I'm sure your insight, of which I do believe you have some, could be appreciated by some, so by all means knock yourself out. This is the Bar&Grill section and Aflac just posted something that offended you, you went overboard with your response and how successfull you are (which I find offensive) and you continue to talk and boast about how you must be doing things right, You said " Froggy, I am the guy standing in the bank making the deposit. LOL." then the very next sentence was "I did not boast" etc... well bud , you are full of yourself. Let me put it this way, SHOW US THE MONEY, not your money. If I had to guess, I would say you are a troll trying to pimp and pump your own products. Yep thats it, your trying to get "in" and then pump your products, its what guys like you do, I have no problem with it, exept your stnking attitude. And Harold, there is no way any of this needs to be edited, I repeat, this is the bar and grill and the word "bullshit" hardly breaks forum guidlines.. Frog


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

I think you are so funny,
Froggy, I posted the proof, but took it down, you are not worth the time.


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

Removed by me


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

removed by me


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you have any documentation on your standing as the World's Biggest Braggart?

brag·gart (brgrt)
n.
One given to loud, empty boasting; a bragger.
adj.
Boastful.


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

He called me a fake and BS several times, I have every right to defend my name.
You are so correct, he is not worth it.
HAHA


----------



## Froggy (Feb 25, 2008)

Good Grief :wink: Go lay an Egg.....


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 25, 2008)

No problem, we are cool now,
heeee, :twisted:


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, as long as you all are enjoying yourselves, keep it up. 



:evil:


----------

